# Curly tail for GSDs?



## Jessiewessie99

Ok, alot of you have seen pics of my lovely Molly.Alot of people say she is purebred.I would say so too, but what throws me off is her tail.lol.Its curly.lol I love it no doubt about that.

But is this normal for purebred GSDs to have curled tails??She isnt from any famous pedigrees.Her sire well umm was just someone's GSD.lol.Same with her mom.Her dad was huge, and was purebred.Her dam, or mom was also owned by the same people who owned her dad.Her mom was smaller than he dad.I know that males are bigger than females, but she was also skittish.

Well anyways, tell me what you think.Is this a normal for GSDs tails to curl like that?Also what do you think of Tanner?They said mix at the shelter, we were assuming because of the white spot on hsi chest and his wide forehead.Molly's tail is down from time to time, but curled alot.lol.

Molly and her lovely tail:







































































Her tail straight.










Now Tanner:

















You can see his white spot a little bit.


















His forehead seem to wide?


















There is that white spot.lol









Another head shot.He reminds me of Mufasa from the Lion King in this pic.lol.

Well anyways, Is it normal for purebreds to have curly tail's like Molly's?Yes I know Its s show fault and other stuff.I am just wondering.And is Tanner's head to wide to be purebred, and do alot of purebred black GSDs have white spots like Tanner?

I love my dogs no matter what!Just asking if this normal for any purebred.And have you seen any purebreds with any of theses.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Oh yea here is another pic of Tanner and his white spot:


----------



## GSDSunshine

1. The curly tail is called a gay tail or a happy tail and PB GSDs can have them. 

2. White spots. Yes PB GSDs can have them. Natalie's Dog penny is PB and has a white spot on her chest.  Totally normal.

3. regarding forehead and it being wide...I am not really too sure about it. i don't know enough about proper form and structure. I would sat possible mix though, just because fromt he angles his ear looks a bit small and his something is off over all but it might just be from my lack of sleep  (since it is 2:30 :O )


----------



## GSDSunshine

Similar look


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Well Molly is one happy dog.She even walks with it curled.lol.Tanner's white spot is his badge.lol Officer Tanner.lol


----------



## GSDSunshine

After looking at more picture of office Jessie and of pics of Sib. Huskies. i woul say he is a mix of a GSD and a Husky. His ear set and size of the ears and also his head shape are more consistent with a husky. IMO. Anyways I sure someone who actually knows what they are talking about will chime-in in the morning.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I have always wanted a husky!lol.not just for looks but their personalities!lol now i can have the best of both!lol


----------



## Josiebear

Yup i have seen Josie do the gay tail


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Another thread with a similar topic made me bring this topic back up instead of starting a whole new thread.

Now do you think Molly is a purebred GSD? She isn't or wasn't purposely bred or anything. Do you think she is purebred. She acts and looks like one.


----------



## Ladejharodriguez

I wonder the same thing . My German shepherd has a tail just like that it’s always curled but has it down sometimes when relaxed . I’ve bred her and one pup has the exact same tail and the other just a slight curl . I wonder if she’s mixed or pure . I’ve seen her mom and dad and they look pure but her tail throws it off. I love her tail not gonna lie I think it suits her with her personality. 

this is her with her tail down 









this is her with her tail Curled









It does curl over back


----------



## Dunkirk

This is a 10 year old thread, but here's Nitro. He's a registered german shepherd, and his tail is gay.


----------

